# Speargun advice



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Looking to buy my first ever speargun. I'll be doing a lot of snorkeling in the keys and though he would be good to take along. Anyone have any brands or anything like that to target or stay away from?


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Check out our selection. Best seller has by far been the Rob Allens

http://benthicoceansports.com/collections/spearguns


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

AB biller 42 or 48.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

countryjwh said:


> AB biller 42 or 48.


This for the win, for your first gun.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

find a cheap one on Craigslist and go for it. you have no idea what you need/want until you've done it a while so please don't mortgage your home for a gun....if you shop around you should be able to find one for around $100 used and learn and move up from there.....you'll never forget your first kiss..............or your first gun!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> you'll never forget your first kiss..............or your first gun!


especially if it's a biller 42. Cheap used on CL and you won't grow out of it unless you really catch the bug. And even then you'll probably never get rid of the biller.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I've got a jbl 38 special I will sell ya for $75


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

TONER said:


> I've got a jbl 38 special I will sell ya for $75


 if he doesn't want it, I'll buy it for my boy.


----------



## Spearo66 (Feb 7, 2015)

Mako guns are SOLID and are great quality and they back their products 110%, great customer service!
Get a 90cm Preditor pro, www.Makospearguns.com
or a Rob Allen Tuna 90CM (You can find great gear at www.NeptonicSystems.com)
Both great beginner guns!

Just my opinion.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

If you can, stop by the shop here in Destin. I have a large selection at every price point and always have items on clearance that aren't on the site as well. We'll take the time to help get you oriented on the details of the operation of the gun as well


----------



## King24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Benthic is the place to go. They have just about everything for spearfishing. Great customer service too.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Benthic is very good and helpful*

I have been to Benthic and they are helpful and know their stuff. Good thing they aren't open Sundays or I'd be broke. Good folks, Mike


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Haha thanks guys and sorry but we are open 7 day during season!


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

I use the AB Biller and am very happy with it. Get it on ebay and save some money.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yakin_it_up said:


> Looking to buy my first ever speargun. I'll be doing a lot of snorkeling in the keys and though he would be good to take along. Anyone have any brands or anything like that to target or stay away from?


I haven't ever needed a gun for snorkeling the keys. Not much to shoot - except in deeper water ....away from the preserve areas.
I usually just take a pole spear .... Works as a lobster tickle stick as well. 
Either a short spear or a takedown will be good.
For the Pensacola area you will need a 48" gun. Biller is fine , but the shaft has a slide on the spear. It makes a lot of noise "dinner bell" ...when you fire. Also creates friction and robs you of power. The rail guns are better.
Rifle guns are awesome, and trouble free. I've had mine a LONG time.
There are some other nice brands now.
Don't go cheap unless you have to. Good tools don't get sold off cheap.
- just a tip concerning the used guns - 
Guns require replacement of the bands , shock cord, ect. Nearly every season. If you buy the used gun....realize that the eBay gun will probably need 70$ worth of new parts.


----------

